# Fiberglass Cracks!



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Our 2014 Outback 312BH has developed several hairline cracks in the fiberglass on the front cap. The cracks start at the roof and run down through the decals on the front cap. Of course, we are out of warranty by a few months.

As of now, the cracks appear to be superficial and aren't very visible unless standing on the roof looking down. But I hate having these on our unit. I'm worried about them becoming more prominent over time and whether they are going to ruin the fiberglass.

What advice do you all have about how to handle this situation?

Thanks-


----------



## trekmtb (Apr 2, 2014)

RobNKY said:


> Our 2014 Outback 312BH has developed several hairline cracks in the fiberglass on the front cap. The cracks start at the roof and run down through the decals on the front cap. Of course, we are out of warranty by a few months.
> 
> As of now, the cracks appear to be superficial and aren't very visible unless standing on the roof looking down. But I hate having these on our unit. I'm worried about them becoming more prominent over time and whether they are going to ruin the fiberglass.
> 
> ...


I would still try getting keystone to cover it. On our Terrain 299tbh I found some small cracks around the running lights and one about eye level on the fiberglass where it wraps around to the side of the trailer. Along with this I had some fading in the brown paint. I was about 2 mos out of warranty but had no issues getting it covered. I started by contacting the dealer. Good luck with it.


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

trekmtb said:


> Our 2014 Outback 312BH has developed several hairline cracks in the fiberglass on the front cap. The cracks start at the roof and run down through the decals on the front cap. Of course, we are out of warranty by a few months.
> 
> As of now, the cracks appear to be superficial and aren't very visible unless standing on the roof looking down. But I hate having these on our unit. I'm worried about them becoming more prominent over time and whether they are going to ruin the fiberglass.
> 
> ...


I would still try getting keystone to cover it. On our Terrain 299tbh I found some small cracks around the running lights and one about eye level on the fiberglass where it wraps around to the side of the trailer. Along with this I had some fading in the brown paint. I was about 2 mos out of warranty but had no issues getting it covered. I started by contacting the dealer. Good luck with it.
[/quote]

Thanks...I'll give it a try although we are a year out of warranty. I would hope that Keystone would cover this. I'll post the outcome when I hear back from the company.

Rob


----------



## daddydegro (Jul 28, 2015)

I too have a 2014 Keystone Outback 312BH with multiple cracks in my front fiberglass cap. I just got off the phone with Keystone because they denied the repair, confusing it with prior submission of reimbursement from the dealer before we took delivery. We are 3 months out of warranty as well since we don't camp in April in Michigan. I met another owner of a 2014 Outback in early July that has the same issue so, it isn't an isolated case. It most likely is a bad manufacturing process (not enough fiberglass layered in the mold) in order to cut cost. I have to call them back in an hour to speak to the guy that rejected the authorization for work. I will report back.


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

daddydegro said:


> I too have a 2014 Keystone Outback 312BH with multiple cracks in my front fiberglass cap. I just got off the phone with Keystone because they denied the repair, confusing it with prior submission of reimbursement from the dealer before we took delivery. We are 3 months out of warranty as well since we don't camp in April in Michigan. I met another owner of a 2014 Outback in early July that has the same issue so, it isn't an isolated case. It most likely is a bad manufacturing process (not enough fiberglass layered in the mold) in order to cut cost. I have to call them back in an hour to speak to the guy that rejected the authorization for work. I will report back.


Thanks for your posting. I was wondering if you had any success in talking with the Keystone representative about your situation with the cracks?

Rob


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got word today that Keystone is covering the repair of the cracks in our front cap!

So happy that Keystone is standing behind their product. Makes me a happy customer and restores my confidence in our purchase decision.

I just wanted to close this out and report the outcome.


----------



## CBunyea (Jan 8, 2016)

We have a 2013 with a small crack in the running light well, as well as cap fading, and they are not coving ours, I've been on the phone with them 5 times since end of 2015.

Seriously disappointed.


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a 2014 298RE with crack that runs from the top roof seam through the top running light on the passenger side. Camping World submitted a claim to Keystone waiting to hear back from them. The fiberglass is also faded, waxing just covers it for a while.


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what was done to correct cracked faded end cap problems ?


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

I just heard from Keystone they are going to repaint the end cap but the crack is still in question . Thank you Keystone


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

Keystone paid to repair this end cap last year. Cracks were repaired, it was painted and decals were replaced. In less than a year it is again fading and the decals are blistering. It is going back to camper world but I am not sure what they are going to do or what needs to be done. Any suggestions ?


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

Another picture of the fading..


----------

